# Double unit critter nation on sale now! at ferret.com



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I was pretty excited when I saw the price of this so I thought i'd share it. 

It's on sale for $167 right now, that's the cheapest I've seen it so far.

I'll probably end up getting it because I don't want the price to go back up again. 

http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

This cage is HUGE! How do people go about cleaning it?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I have it, it isn't that difficult. $167 is a steal. We bought ours new for $205 and back then that was an amazing deal.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

My single critter nation was around that price! XD But I'd have no use for such a huge amount of space. I hope some lucky rat owner gets this cage though!


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

Super easy to clean! What agreat deal!


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

-in comparison to other rat cages that is. The pans come out and the bars are easy to wipe down.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Dang. I missed it. *sigh* I'll go back to watching for sales and craigslist.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I got mine from a seller on ebay a couple weeks back... $199 including shipping. I don't know if he's selling more, but you might want to look there. It was new. 

If I remember correctly, ferret.com charges shipping, so the price would be close to $199 with the shipping probably.


----------



## Alice (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought mine from there, for that price! The site delivers insanely fast. I ordered it on Friday and received it yesterday afternoon, even though I put in for the cheapest shipping option and it said it could take ten days. They were running a shipping promotion though; I don't know if they are doing that now. It's still 179, which is cheaper than most other places, and they really do ship quickly!


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

This is the cage I got and it finally got here today!! It was an event trying to get it inside considering it weighs more than me lol


----------



## SugarShockGB (Dec 19, 2014)

I picked one up thanks to the sale, my colony of ten are going to love it!  It was $203.00 with shipping.


----------



## Clay1G (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday. I paid for expedited shipping and it arrived 3 days after I placed the order.


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I wish I could have gotten it. But it just isn't in my price range right now. I just moved into a new house and money if really tight right now. 
I ended up getting the feisty ferret. I like it so far. Its bigger than any cage my boys have ever had so they're happy with it too 
I will eventually get the CN though. I like that both doors open, and the levels and the whole cage is bigger than the FF.


----------



## templet0n (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw, we just ordered the add on unit on sale; should'a waited to just get this!


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I just found one on Craigslist for 150! I'm so excited. Pictures in the cage thread soon!


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

That's great! I stalked Craigslist for about a month before I finally gave up and bought a FF. Sadly there were none in my area  but I'm really happy for you. Congratulations!!  can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

This cage looks amazing. I just bought some rats and a starting cage (24x12x14 if I recall), so I obviously will need to expand, but our babies are 5-6 weeks old, so we have some time. It does seem like $180 is the best price for a new double cage.

As a new owner, I just have some questions about what I should expect to do with this cage. Do I need to modify anything? It looks like the ramps are wire mesh. Is that fine for rats? I know the floor should be solid, but ramps are fine? Should I worry about bedding only on the bottom level? I see talk about using fleece to wrap the floor to soak up urine. Is this what people do instead of using the confetti bedding? Concomitantly? 

Basically I'm curious if this cage is sufficient out of the box or will I need to make some modifications? More gadgets to make use of the vertical space obviously.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

So here are my opinions after owning a CN for a short time (almost a month). Some long time owners might have other ideas.

The ramps in mine are just bars like the side of the cage, not mesh, which should be fine uncovered since they are only climbing them and not standing on them for long periods of time. The problem with wire bottom cages are that they don't have anywhere to go that isn't the wire and that prolonged type of exposure can cause foot issues. It's not any different than if they would climb the side of the cage to get from level to level. Which they do anyway whether I have ramps for them or not.

I would suggest fleece for several reasons. 

1.)The pans that come with the cage are not very deep and shredded bedding would be an absolute mess as it gets flung everywhere.
2.) The pans that came with the my cage have a slight texture to them and would get yucky very quickly. It wouldn't be as easy to clean as just wiping them down. It would require a scrubbing to get stuff out of all the little crevices.

Fleece soaks up the urine and keeps it away from the pan for the most part Having said this, I should mention I only have two young females so I don't have a ton of "traffic" which should be taken into consideration for some of this. The more rats you have the more quickly your fleece will get dirty. My girls use litter pans for the most part so I spot clean usually in the morning and before bed with a little dust pan and once a week I change out the fleece, wipe down the pans and bars with an unscented baby wipe and we're golden. At the end of the month I intend on giving the pans a good scrub but the fleece so far has done a good job of keeping the worst away.

It takes 3-4 yards of fleece to cover all the pans. With 4 yrds I have enough extra for a few hammocks. I do have a little trouble with one of my girls chewing the corners of the fleece but still even with that it's more cost effective and less mess for me to use fleece than shredded bedding.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

I appreciate the response, Jennifer. So a CN cage wouldn't need the bedding confetti then. You just wrap fleece around the pans? Do you need clamps to secure them? My wife loves the fabric store, so this method shouldn't be a hardship for her. Besides, even with this starter cage, my girls have kicked up some bedding on the floor, so that's one less mess, which makes my wife happier. 

Without the bedding, do you add some cloth for the rats to curl up in? Or are the little hovels warm enough for them to curl up in?


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

I am also in the market for a good deal on on DCN :/


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Every rat is different. Some chew a lot others don't. I have one that is really chewy especially when she's in heat she seems to want to nest with EVERYTHING. Food, fleece, toys...it all gets ripped up and stuffed in her house. 

My girls curl up with each other for warmth most of the time but more so I think they enjoy the bedding because it gives them something to nest with. Including the liner I give them scraps and such to move around the cage to nest and it also sometimes they'll chew that instead of the liner.


----------

